# Eclipse CD8455 vs. Nakamichi CD700 vs Clarion HXD2



## wl3gan (Nov 7, 2006)

Eclipse CD8455 vs. Nakamichi CD700 vs Clarion HXD2
I have shorlisted the above 3 HU, I would like to get the opinion which one able to provide the best SQ.

I am not really interested into the feature, but again if feature can bring out best SQ, that's different story.

Please advise.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Well the CD700 is defenitly the best sounding of the lot. But as to features it basically has none.

In most installs you will want time alignment and active crossovers / EQ, and the other two can do that for you. The HXD2 is the better sounding of the two but it has overheating issues and the DC/DC converter is a bit weak.

If you tell us more of what kind of a system you have planned we could be of more assistance...


----------



## wl3gan (Nov 7, 2006)

I am running Focal Utopia in passive network powered by Audison VRX 220RMS per channel.

Thinking getting another DLS A6 to run yet to get Focal 33wx subwoofer.

Someone told me CD700 SQ is as good as McIntosh MX4000 combo. I just saw some adv about Eclipse CD8455 is good price, that's why I put into the list.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

If it is the old Utopias keep them on the passive. They sound horrid without it.
Sadly the filter isn´t bi-ampable from stock but it is possible to modify if you want time alignment of the speakers.

But as it sounds I think you´ll be the happiest with a CD700. Has a good high-end feel to it and is easy to use. I´ve found a lot of people that rolls around with advanced head units, but can´t even handle the eq.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

A review by someone I highly respect:



el.duderino said:


> Too much free time yesterday and today... so we did some critical listening of some head units.
> 
> Head units compared:
> *
> ...


----------



## wl3gan (Nov 7, 2006)

How about compare CD700 and CD700II? Other than the CD700 CD skipping issue, what other difference between two? Does CD700II SQ sound better?

http://www.nakusa.com/master/cd700II.htm


----------



## mbcouple (Jun 16, 2005)

Why not skip back a bit, and the clarion hxd1. That is a quality deck, has hdcd, and the original 9255 based design. Just another option... and its affordable on ebay.
Hans


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

nak cd700


----------

